# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Перевод

## Darobat

Я переводил короткий параграф на русский.  Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. 
I usually eat breakfast, but today I didn't.  I got up at 6:30 and need to get ready to leave in half an hour.  I was only able to brush my teeth and change my clothes before I had to leave.  Despite my effort, I still got to work late. 
Я обычно завтракаю, но сегондя я нет.  Я проснулся полседьмого, и надо готовиться, чтобы уехать через полчас.  Я только мог чиститься зубы, переодеваться одежду, до  мне надо приехать.  На смотря моя усилия, ещё я проздно пришёл на работу. 
Спасибо за вашу помощь

----------


## DDT

Here is my attempt. ........don't quote me!  
Я обычно завтракаю, но не сегодня . Я вставал в  полседьмого, и надо готовиться, чтобы уехать через полчас. Я только смог чистить зубы, переодеваться, перед  надо уехать.  Несмотря на  усилие,  я ещё  опоздал на работу.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

ok this is my attempt: 
обычно я завтракаю, но сегодня не пришлось (or maybe не завтракал). встал в 6.30 (пол шестого) и надо было готовиться, чтоб уехать (if in car) через полчас (not 100% on prep here).удался чистить зубы и переодеваться перед того как я уехал. несмотря на усилию, я все же опоздал на работу.

----------


## DagothWarez

Обычно я завтракаю, но сегодня не получилось. А все дело в том, что когда я проснулся, уже было полседьмого и выезжать на работу надо было через полчаса. Только и успел, что почистить зубы да переодеться. И все равно, как не спешил, на работу я все-таки опоздал.

----------


## mariashara

Я обычно завтракаю, но не сегодня. Я проснулся полседьмого, а через полчаса нужно было быть готовым к выходу. Я успел только почистить зубы и переодеться, как пора было выходить (на работу). Несмотря на все старания, я всё-таки опоздал на работу.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Я обычно завтракаю, но не сегондя я нет.  Я проснулся полседьмого, и надо было готовиться, чтобы уехать через полчаса.  Я только и смог почиститься зубы, переодеться переодеваться одежду, до и мне надо было уже приехать.  Неа смотря на моия усилия, ещё я проздно пришёл на работу.

----------


## dzh

> 

 LOL. What's happiness that i see only links =)

----------


## Darobat

Wow, thank you for the help.  I think I understand most of the errors I made. 
When telling a story of what happened, are _all_ your verbs supposed to be perfective?  Also, most of those translation seem to have a bunch of extra 'и's thrown in there everywhere.  Why?  Are they set phrases, or are they just adding emphasis.  If they are adding emphasis, are they needed? 
Thanks

----------


## dzh

> Also, most of those translation seem to have a bunch of extra 'и's thrown in there everywhere.  Why?  Are they set phrases, or are they just adding emphasis.  If they are adding emphasis, are they needed?

  

> Я только *и* смог почистить

 "и" is unnecessary here   

> *И* все равно, как не спешил, на работу я все-таки опоздал.

 This is not a close translation, "и всё равно" seems to be an idiomatic expression (but i'm not sure) and should be translated back to english as "and, anyway".   

> Только *и* успел, что почистить зубы да переодеться.

 see above, it keeps the meaning, but pretty far from the original

----------


## DagothWarez

> Я только *и* смог почистить
> 			
> 		  "и" is unnecessary here

 Direct translation from “I was only able to brush my teeth and change my clothes... “sounds like “У меня была лишь возможность почистить зубы и переодеться…” it's OK but I prefer “Только и успел, что почистить зубы да переодеться” which exactly means “The only thing I’ve managed to do is…”
“Только” & “и” are regularly used together forming new meaning for example 
Только его и видели – And that was the last they saw of him.
Только и всего – And that is all.
“Я только и смог почистить” is practically the same as “Я только лишь смог почистить”. “И” is not obligatory here but sounds pleasant for my taste.

----------


## Darobat

I don't know what лишь means either...  Is it just another particle?

----------


## DagothWarez

> I don't know what лишь means either...  Is it just another particle?

 лишь - only, just; merely, but
лишь бы он мог приехать — provided that he can come
не хватает лишь одного — one thing only is lacking
лишь в незначительной степени — to only a small extent 
лишь бы - as soon as; the moment
лишь вошел, собака залаяла — no sooner had he entered than the dog began to bark

----------


## Darobat

Аааа.  Огромное спасибо! 
Сажите мне, прав ли это предложение:
Извините мои ошибки.  Ещё я учу русский язык.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by DagothWarez  
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
>    LOL. What's happiness that i see only links =)

 It's not only you. I already told him.  *DagothWarez*, will you care to stop posting that?  *Darobat* 
Изинить (кого-то) (за что-то).
Извините за ошибки. (sounds best to me)
Извините за мои ошибки. (good)
Извините меня за ошибки. (good)
Извините меня за мои ошибки. (too long :) 
Ещё я учу русский язык = I learn Russian in addition to doing something else. Like: Я вышиваю крестиком. Ещё я учу русский язык. 
If you wanted to say that you're only learning Russian (haven't learnt it yet), then "Я ещё только учу русский язык".

----------


## dzh

> Я только *и* смог почистить
> 			
> 		  "и" is unnecessary here

 I ment that "я только успел почистить зубы и переодеться" is more grammatically correct. Or you can say "Я только *и* смог, *что* почистить зубы и переодеться" but "я только и смог почисть зубы и переодеться" is a spoken form where "что" just dropped. I think Darobat asked for correct and close translation.   

> “Я только и смог почистить” is practically the same as “Я только лишь смог почистить”. “И” is not obligatory here but sounds pleasant for my taste.

 But not for mine.

----------


## DagothWarez

> *DagothWarez*, will you care to stop posting that?

 May I respectfully ask *the great spetznaz paladin*? Щаз смайл видно?

----------


## dzh

> Originally Posted by net surfer  *DagothWarez*, will you care to stop posting that?   May I respectfully ask *the great spetznaz paladin*?

 read my lips - would you just stop posting these ugly, stupid and absolutelly unusual pictures?  

> http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_9_4.gif

 oh, it's even uglier that i expected.

----------


## DagothWarez

> would you just stop posting these ugly, stupid and absolutelly unusual pictures?

 I didn’t ask you do you like them or not. All I want to know do you see them or not. 
BTW why you qoating me like that  

> http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_9_4.gif

  and not like that  

>

----------


## Darobat

Because that's what shows up on his computer.  Not a picture.  And yes, they are rather annoying.  Stop.

----------


## Friendy

> All I want to know do you see them or not.

 I see them and I think they are cute.  ::  (though since it annoys people I think it would make sense to use them more moderately)

----------


## Lt. Columbo

actually i quite like them

----------


## dzh

> actually i quite like them

 ok, i've found the personal solution and now i don't see annoing smiles, huh-huh

----------


## DagothWarez

> ok, i've found the personal solution and now i don't see annoing smiles, huh-huh

 Ты че злой такой. Поди пива выпей и расслабься.

----------


## dzh

> Ты че злой такой. Поди пива выпей и расслабься.

 Да я и не напрягаюсь  ::

----------


## Darobat

У меня есть ещё один предложение, которое я не понимаю.  Как оно по-английски?
"в общем-то это не то самое о чём я мечтал. "
То только часть предложения, и поэтому может быть не  имеет смысл.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Something like: Well, generally speaking, this isn't exactly what I was dreaming about

----------


## Darobat

Ахх, спасибо.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by net surfer  *DagothWarez*, will you care to stop posting that?   May I respectfully ask *the great spetznaz paladin*? Щаз смайл видно?

 Благодаря настройке "Block images from smileys.smileycentral.com", нет :) 
PS: thank *dzh* for the hint!

----------


## DagothWarez

> Благодаря настройке "Block images from smileys.smileycentral.com", нет 
> PS: thank *dzh* for the hint!

 А что бы хладный мозг паладина не беспокоила всякая недостойщина глаза еще никто не пытался из вас себе выколоть? Ну уж из купленных книжек то беспокоящие картинки вырываете? Черно-белые мониторы не разыскиваете по барахолкам?

----------


## Rtyom

Ну, DagothWarez, ты хватил... Картинки в книжках и смайлы - это разные вещи.

----------


## net surfer

Есть такая поговорка "Всё хорошо в меру". Если бы ты их не вставлял в каждом сообщении, это было бы нормально. Тут всё-таки форум, а не журнал "мурзилка", к тому же эти смайлы весят по 50к, а некоторые тут по dialup сидят, ты о них подумал? 
PS: я ненавижу книжки, в том числе и по английскому, которые пестрят картинками как детские журналы. В irc и icq у меня настроена чёрно-белая палитра. И, если ты ещё не заметил, у меня в сообщениях выключены графические смайлы даже с этого форума.

----------


## DagothWarez

> к тому же эти смайлы весят по 50к, а некоторые тут по dialup сидят, ты о них подумал?

 Ну все, пошел вырабатывать комплекс вины. На вареники не ждите.  

> В irc и icq у меня настроена чёрно-белая палитра. И, если ты ещё не заметил, у меня в сообщениях выключены графические смайлы даже с этого форума.

 Ты меня пугаешь. Скажи что пошутил.  

> Есть такая поговорка "Всё хорошо в меру".

 На фиг. Let’s PARTY.  

> Если бы ты их не вставлял в каждом сообщении, это было бы нормально.

 Я ж их только что поставил. Должен был насладиться новизной или нет? И еще. Смайлы были просто прекрасные. Пока не пришли вы и не испортили настроение. Вы... вы... хуже нацистов вот.  ::

----------


## Indra

кстати, прикольная тема, про картинки. 
есть форумы, замусоренные гифками по самое не могу: смайлы, аватары, сигнатуры, вставленные картинки. еще и с темным фоном. мне искренне непонятно, как люди туда пишут. я сама хоть и страдаю, что у меня в аватару не влезает ни одна картинка с молнией, (я же _ИНДРА_  ::   все-таки), но когда полезный текст приходится мучительно разыскивать среди картинок в подписи, это не есть гут.

----------


## DagothWarez

> я сама хоть и страдаю, что у меня в аватару не влезает ни одна картинка с молнией, (я же _ИНДРА_   все-таки),

 Вот такая молния тебе подойдет? Она влезет. Забирай, дарю. 
Я тут изменил кой чего. Щаз должна подойти.

----------


## Indra

тоже не отображается
я имею в виду движущиеся молнии
чтобы влезть в аву, картинка должна быть не более 6 кило, таких я не видела.

----------


## Indra

*DagothWarez*, спасибо! это то, чего я хотела, но боялась спросить!

----------


## net surfer



----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> *DagothWarez*, спасибо! это то, чего я хотела, но боялась спросить!

 берегитесь! молния! раньше огонь, теперь молния! что будет дальше?!? 
А я не понимаю, что такое _ИНДРА_???

----------


## DagothWarez

> А я не понимаю, что такое _ИНДРА_???

 А я тоже не понимаю. Только притворился умным. Промолчал, ну мол, само собой мы то уж все понимаем якобы, почему Индра и молния суть единая байда. Вот такие пироги. _(Это я у Калинки такое выражение подглядел)_

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> _(Это я у Калинки такое выражение подглядел)_

 ты - смешной орешек

----------


## DagothWarez

> Originally Posted by DagothWarez   _(Это я у Калинки такое выражение подглядел)_    ты - смешной орешек

 ЧЁ?!! Woot!

----------


## net surfer

> ты - смешной орешек

 Орешки они _крепкие_, а не смешные :)
Надо так - "Ты - угарный перец!"

----------


## dzh

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indra

----------


## dzh

[quote=net surfer] 

> ты - смешной орешек

 Орешки они _крепкие_, а не смешные  :: 
Надо так - "Ты - угарный перец!"[/quote:1nxkkcam]
he probably meant "you're such a funny nut" =)

----------


## net surfer

> he probably meant "you're such a funny nut" =)

 LOL It doesn't sound like a compliment then :)

----------


## Indra

> берегитесь! молния! раньше огонь, теперь молния! что будет дальше?!?

  Дальше кое-кто получит ваджрой по... куда попадется :P  http://www.telegraph.ru/misc/legend/legenda29.htm

----------


## Rtyom

Индра - он?

----------


## Indra

> Индра - он?

 Я это... тоже про себя много нового узнал...  ::   ::  - из славянских мифов (раньше зная только индуистские) - а тут узнаёшь про себя, что ты защитник Руси.   

> Индра упоминается в «Книге Велеса», как иной Перунец, бог, устраивающий битвы, знаток Вед, бог мечей и защитник Руси.

 или что папка мой нам всем не чужой:   

> *Патар Дый упоминается в «Книге Велеса». В Индии его называют отцом Индры - Дьяусом. В Риме - он Деус Патер, Юпитер (лит. и латыш. Dievas, прус. Deiws, иранск. patat Dywos). Много общего он имеет и с христианским Дьяволом (козлиные черты его - от Козы Седуни). Изначально он был богом дождя, выполнял просьбы людей, потакал любым людским желаниям. Часто в древних славянских рукописях Дый ставился на место Перуна и Зевса: «овъ ръку богыну нарицаеть... овъ Дыю жрьет...» (Гр. Паз. XI в.). «Глаголяху, яко кумир с небесе послан бысть... » (Георг. Амарг.) «Мляху богы многы: Пероуна и Хорса, Дыя и Трояна» (Сл. Апост. ХIV в.).

----------


## Rtyom

Много чего я подозревал...  ::

----------

